# How much oil does the 4.0 V6 hold?



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey all,

The owner's book says 5 and 3/8 quarts (for U.S. quarts). I added 5 and 1/2 and it's still telling me it's low. I changed the oil and the filter. I waited 10 minutes after start-up like the manual says to let the oil drain into the pan before checking the level, and it's still not at the full mark. How much oil do you guys put in? Is it actually a 6-quart pan? Thanks!


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

Are you on level ground?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

BTF/PTM said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The owner's book says 5 and 3/8 quarts (for U.S. quarts). I added 5 and 1/2 and it's still telling me it's low. I changed the oil and the filter. I waited 10 minutes after start-up like the manual says to let the oil drain into the pan before checking the level, and it's still not at the full mark. How much oil do you guys put in? Is it actually a 6-quart pan? Thanks!


Yeah... are YOU on level ground? If the Pathfinder is on an angle, you won't get the correct reading. The owner's manual is correct, 5 & 3/8 quarts, or 5.1 liter WITH oil filter.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Ground is level as far as I know, if I put a basketball on it, it won't roll. There's seriously half an inch of bare dipstick showing between oil mark and "full" dot.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*I just refill with 5.5 quarts and call it a day.*_


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I just dump in a 5 quart bottle of Mobil1. Close enough for government work. I'm not going to worry about 3/8 quart.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Mine reads a bit higher but I have learned to use dipsticks as just an approximate value of measure. Make sure it is fully seated as well. I do agree that a little less is better than a little more, but 3/8 of a quart (32 ounces)... I don't think so. That's like a can of your favorite beverage! BTW, what did your dipstick usually read before the oil change?


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

This was the first oil change, actually not even a scheduled one, just one for my own habitual piece of mind at 1200 miles. The stick read full at the dealership when I got the truck. I looked at the parking spot where I did the change again this morning, and if you stand way back on the street you can see it's not perfectly level, it tilts a couple degrees backward and a couple degrees right. So, even though the basketball didn't move, there's still enough tilt that I could see it making a difference in an oil reading.

Thanks for the input guys, I think I'll quit being such a worrier and accept the fact that 5.5 quarts is full. I decided to err on the other side of laziness from the guy who just put in 5 quarts. I'm not gonna sit and measure out 3/8 of a quart, that extra 1/8 of a quart to make it 5.5 won't make a bit of difference.


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

I give my dealer 6 quarts and he puts in all but 2-3 oz.


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been using the 5 qt jugs from Walmart of Mobil Syn 5w-30. Makes it easy to just put in the 5 and use the container for the waste oil. The dipstick reads within the high/low range.


----------

